# Helicopter in New York



## Billy Hunt (Aug 30, 2005)

Going to New York for the first time in October and want to do a cheesy helicopter ride around ESB, Liberty etc.

Has anyone done this before?

Recommendations - things to avoid etc.

(Please be nice it's my first thread)


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2005)

It's pretty expensive - you may want to try the boat trip round Manhattan instead (from east  mid town) - it's fantastic!


----------



## t0bytoo (Aug 30, 2005)

About the helicopter crashes - not intended to be scaremongering. 

I mentioned it cause I was very  surprised that there were two incidents in a week.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2005)

t0bytoo said:
			
		

> Two helicopters crashed recently.
> 
> Here's a link to one of them:


Err, only one of them was a tourist helicopter and such crashes are very, very rare.

I can't see what useful point you're trying to make here past needless scaremongering.


----------



## Billy Hunt (Aug 31, 2005)

I would have thought that given the dozens of helicopter trips that take place every day, 2 crashes over a period of x years is actually pretty good.

I would not, for example, not travel on the M25 (if I wanted to) just because there are crashes on it on a daily basis.


----------



## pk (Aug 31, 2005)

Billy Hunt said:
			
		

> Going to New York for the first time in October and want to do a cheesy helicopter ride around ESB, Liberty etc.
> 
> Has anyone done this before?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I did this with the missus back in 2000, it was unforgettable.

Expect to pay around £70 - I forget what that was in dollars, and the best place to go is one of the piers near Battery Park, they have a six seater and it goes up as far as Central Park, then loops round back to the Statue of Liberty... oh you'll love it... sure it's expensive, but so's a gram of charlie, and you'll have far better memories of the helicopter experience than of hoovering up a load of gak crystals that men, women and children probably died for during the export/import process...


----------



## Billy Hunt (Aug 31, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Yeah, I did this with the missus back in 2000, it was unforgettable.
> 
> Expect to pay around £70 - I forget what that was in dollars, and the best place to go is one of the piers near Battery Park, they have a six seater and it goes up as far as Central Park, then loops round back to the Statue of Liberty... oh you'll love it... sure it's expensive, but so's a gram of charlie, and you'll have far better memories of the helicopter experience than of hoovering up a load of gak crystals that men, women and children probably died for during the export/import process...



Thanks. I'm going with my wife and children so it will be £70 x 4. £280 for what - 10 or 12 minutes  

Expensive but the experience of a lifetime!

{insert clever and witty comment about drugs}


----------



## pk (Aug 31, 2005)

Naaa, I'm sure if you chat to the helicopter chaps you can get a family discount.


----------



## Jessiedog (Aug 31, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Naaa, I'm sure if you chat to the "helicopter chaps" you can get a family discount.



Wot?

A good deal on a quarter ounce or summat?



Woof


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 31, 2005)

hmmm.....not quite eco-tourism


----------



## t0bytoo (Sep 1, 2005)

Billy Hunt said:
			
		

> I would have thought that given the dozens of helicopter trips that take place every day, 2 crashes over a period of x years is actually pretty good.
> 
> I would not, for example, not travel on the M25 (if I wanted to) just because there are crashes on it on a daily basis.




Agreed. My comment was pointless. 

While you're in the market for views... I recommend the roof of the Met. It's open most of the summer, I think. There's a bar and a great view of Central Park. You're literally at the same height of the tops of the trees.


----------

